# is the crosman 2260 pellet rifle good?????????????



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

i just ordered a crosman 2260 through my local sporting goods store is this an accurate rifle can it take out a squirrel

:withstupid: :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

It has enough power to kill at close distances, but don't try to reach out there with it until you have a good idea of where the power drops off.

It should kill squirrels, rats, and rabbits just fine. Just make sure it's accurate enough for vital shots before you try it on any game.


----------



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah its an ok air rifle. But ur much better off buying an RWS or a Walther, for the same price. I've got a lot of airguns but I usually just use my cheaper gun, a Gamo Big Cat 1200. It seems to do a good job on squirrels and rabbits out to 50 yards if u know how to shoot it. I shoot Gamo Rocket pellets through and have no problem making a vital shot on a rabbit or squirrel out to 35 yards. :sniper:


----------

